

Looking for developers for equity stake in start up - dhkbank

I'm looking to connect with a developer(s) that will be willing to join my start up. I'm the entrepreneur / business type and that doesn't know much about coding hence I'm on here trying to connect with anyone who is interested. The focus is centered around creating a mobile based application that resembles a yelp and open table all in one. there will be a web interface and mobile interface.<p>if your interested, please let me know
======
hoag
As I have mentioned elsewhere on HN, one of the purposes behind our new
startup is to help entrepreneurs like you find great co-founders: we ensure
that you only get connected with the most qualified candidates for your
purposes, immediately. This means that you don't have to spend weeks filtering
through hundreds of resumes from people who never even read your job
description. And, you don't waste time interviewing totally useless candidates
who shamelessly over-marketed themselves.

We're not quite ready yet, but if you sign up you can give it a shot!
venturocket.com

------
rcavezza
I'm fully booked, but I am quite interested in the customer development steps
you've taken to validate your hypotheses. Also interested in the changes
you've made from you original idea based on what you've learned.

